# My mom...r.i.p.



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Today is my first day back to work since Aug 11. As you all may know my mom was suffering from ovarian cancer for the past two years. At first she was stage 4, then things got a little better and she was doing well for a while. When I left for work on the 11th, she was ok, nothing out of the ordinary. I thought things were all right with the world. When I got home from work about 1515 the driveway was full. An oxygen truck, her doctor, and a few nurses. I'm like "what is going on" When I got into the house my sister explained to me that she started having difficulty breathing around lunch and had not yet been able to catch her breath. Since she had one of those lovely d.n.r.'s in place we were instructed to keep her comfortable (in other words, morphine her up) I won't go into all the details but mom passed away about 2130 that night I still can't believe she is gone, my heart is breaking and I don't know what I am going to do without her.

Someone posted this on her obit and I hope it's true. It did offer some comfort and the fact that she is finally with my dad. I'm sorry for rambling it's just the way I roll lately. I love you mom and will miss you every day of my life.

To my dearest family, some things I'd like to say...
but first of all, to let you know, that I arrived okay.
I'm writing this from heaven. Here I dwell with God above.
Here, there's no more tears of sadness; here is just eternal love.

Please do not be unhappy just because I'm out of sight.
Remember that I'm with you every morning, noon and night.
That day I had to leave you when my life on earth was through,
God picked me up and hugged me and He said, "I welcome you."

It's good to have you back again; you were missed while you were gone.
As for your dearest family, they'll be here later on.
I need you here badly; you're part of my plan.
There's so much that we have to do, to help our mortal man.

God gave me a list of things, that he wished for me to do.
And foremost on the list, was to watch and care for you.
And when you lie in bed at night, the day's chores put to flight.
God and I are closest to you....in the middle of the night.

When you think of my life on earth, and all those loving years
because you are only human, they are bound to bring you tears.
But do not be afraid to cry; it does relieve the pain.
Remember there would be no flowers, unless there was some rain.

I wish that I could tell you all that God has planned.
But if I were to tell you, you wouldn't understand.
But one thing is for certain, though my life on earth is o'er.
I'm closer to you now, than I ever was before.

There are many rocky roads ahead of you and many hills to climb;
but together we can do it by taking one day at a time.
It was always my philosophy and I'd like it for you too...
that as you give unto the world, the world will give to you.

If you can help somebody who's in sorrow and pain,
then you can say to God at night......"My day was not in vain."
And now I am contented....that my life has been worthwhile,
knowing as I passed along the way, I made somebody smile.

So if you meet somebody who is sad and feeling low,
just lend a hand to pick him up, as on your way you go.
When you're walking down the street, and you've got me on your mind;
I'm walking in your footsteps only half a step behind.

And when it's time for you to go.... from that body to be free,
remember you're not going.....you're coming here to me.

Ruth Ann Mahaffey (author)
©Copyright 1998-2010
http://www.ruthann1.com


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

So sorry to hear this lp. Prayers for your mom and condolences for you and your family.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## jbarrett (Mar 9, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 1234hey (Jun 12, 2007)

Lp, my deepest condolences to you and your family. Thank you for posting your thoughts.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm very sorry about your Mom. We're here for you.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Lisa, if you need anything you know how to reach me.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Cant even imagine...Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Prayers from here for you and your family.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sorry to hear it. God bless, you and yours are in our prayers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Very, very sorry for your loss


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry For your Loss. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im so sorry for your loss. My prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

My condolences, Sorry for your loss.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- I am sorry for the loss of your dear mother. I am sorry dreadful cancer came into your life : ( hate it.

- Take good care.


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry for your loss, I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear, our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. God be with you and your family.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

My deepest sympathies on your loss. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

LPW, my sincerest condolences to you and your family. The loss of a parent is definitely one of the toughest things we have to go through in life. I lost my dad a while back and since then, have become very close to my mom. It's gonna hit me hard also, just as it has you. Godspeed to your mom.

You said it best, "Missing you every day."


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I am very sorry to hear of the loss of your mother, sweetheart.
Hearing you describe it brings back very similar memories of when my mom passed away in September of 05'.
The rawness has faded over time, but the sadness hasn't wained a bit.

Like LA noted, it's the hardest things we go through in life, the loss of those we love.
The only solace we take is knowing their suffering is over and they are at peace. Knowing that helps us find the peace we need.

Hang in there and I will pray for you and your family tonight.
Take care and God bless. ~BK


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Having been through something like this recently I am extremely sorry and can sadly relate. Thoughts and prayers going out to your mom, you and the rest of your family during this time.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your mum.. Although no words i can say can
really help to ease the loss and pain you feel right now just know that 
you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. 

I lost my mum a few years ago and I know how hard it is.. god bless you hun 

"Those who mean the most to us
Are never really gone.
For in our thoughts and in our hearts 
Their memory still lives on
So may you find that passing time 
Can somehow help to heal
Those memories will ease the loss
And sorrow that you feel"


xxx


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family!


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

lpwpd722, I am sorry to read you and you're family lost you're Mom. I'll keep all of you in my prayers. It will not be easy, But rely on the lessons and the strength she gave to you. Soon you will remember something about her or something you and her did together and will smile about it, Then you will know she is never very far away at all.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

my condolences..

may she rest in peace..


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Very very sorry to hear about your loss. One thing you can never lose is the love, laughter and great memories you had with her, they are yours forever.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your Mom my condolences. I went through this with my dad last November. It's not easy.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank each and every one of you. I did have so many great times with mom. She was a beautiful woman with such a great sense of humor. She taught me what true love is all about. She was married to my dad for 52 yrs when he passed away and boy did they love each other. She loved her children, grandchildren and great grandchildren. There are so many things I can say about her, but I think you get the idea.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry as well to hear about your Mom. I will keep you and your family in my prayers today.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Mother, that is tough.


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

The loss of a parent is extremely difficult. My condolences to you and your family. I lost my Mom 20 years ago to lung cancer. I just lost my dad in December 2008. It is a tough feeling knowing you are alone in this world. The following explains it great. I did not write this, but it really sums up my feelings after I lost my Dad...

It doesn't matter if you're all grown up, losing a parent is a terribly sad experience. It's easy to underestimate the significance of losing parents as an adult. 

There's the normal sorrow of loss and grief. The empty chair he always sat in. The renewed pain when you see something she created, or planted, or loved. The mornings you wake up and remember, shockingly, again, what you have lost. 

But when a parent dies, you lose more than the person you love. 

You're losing your childhood. Someone who can answer the question, "What was I like when I was 5 years old?" Someone who remembers your grandma's house. Someone who loves you in the irrational, doting way of a parent, who embarrasses you by boasting of your accomplishments, and who still thinks you are beautiful, wrinkles and all. 

You're losing a generation of memories and insights. What was it like when your parents were young? What did it feel like to live through World War II? The way clothes look after they've been through a mangle. Bottles of milk beside the front door, waiting for the milk van. The horse-drawn dunny cart. 

You're losing a wealth of wisdom. How do you make Anzacs the traditional way? Pancakes with soured milk? Lancashire Hotpot? How do you change the washer on a tap? What did your mum do when her babies wouldn't sleep? Did she ever worry you wouldn't turn out ok? 

You're losing your children's grandparents. Someone who can tell them stories about what you were like as a child. Someone your children can turn to as teenagers, when you just don't get it. Someone who won't have to pretend to be fascinated when you talk endlessly about your child's first steps. 

I'm not sure you really grow up until you lose both your parents. 

It's not just parents you're losing, but someone older than you, someone ultimately responsible, someone you can depend on. A father who will be there the day you run out of money. A mother who will come and stay when you've just had a baby, and are trying to juggle 3 older children, a home, and mastitis. 

You stand on the precipice of a terrifying independence. 

There are all kinds of ways to lose parents. We may move far away, so that phonecalls are rare, and regular visits out of the question. We may lose parents to Alzheimer's or cancer, and have to watch them slowly drift away, body and mind. Our relationship with them may be damaged, seemingly beyond repair. Maybe they're still alive, and we've been living without them for a long time.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

That was amazing Chree--thanks for putting this up


----------



## PAUL1604 (Apr 14, 2009)

Accept my condolences for the loss of your mom.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss


----------

